

Playing with Ruby on Arduino  - samratjp
http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Interfacing/Ruby 

======
wccrawford
Misleading title. The Ruby isn't on the Arduino, it's on the PC. This is just
getting Ruby to work with a serial port and plugging the Arduino into that.

